# Reptile shops in Edinburgh



## kaimarion

Can anyone post the details of any reptile/Herp shops in Ediburgh please  .


----------



## Zak

Aquacadabra, quite a nice shop up on Lower London Road 

Aquacadabra - Edinburgh - Qype
A map for you.


----------



## Hamish

Zak said:


> Aquacadabra, quite a nice shop up on Lower London Road
> 
> Aquacadabra - Edinburgh - Qype
> A map for you.


i stay on a direct bus route to aquacadabra but i take a bus and a train to bathgate to shop at Rintouls which should give an idea of my feelings towards the afore mentioned shop.


----------



## kaimarion

I've heard about that Rintouls before but it was from a woman working in Acorn who if I listened too would have made me make turtle soup...theres no way I was putting the water temp up to 36C .

Anyway I was asking about shops in Edinburgh for someone on Bearded Dragon . org  .


----------



## weeminx

instead of going to edinburgh how about just crossing the bridge to fife and going to dunfermline and visiting serpentus exotics??
its an excellant shop and well worth the trip over the bridge.: victory:


----------



## intravenous

weeminx said:


> instead of going to edinburgh how about just crossing the bridge to fife and going to dunfermline and visiting serpentus exotics??
> its an excellant shop and well worth the trip over the bridge.: victory:


Address please :razz:? I often head over that way and wouldn't mind stopping in for a look.


----------



## Munkys Mummy

57-59, Main Street, Townhill Dunfermline, Fife


----------



## gregmonsta

It's indeed a lovely shop  can recommend it.


----------



## unrealjill

have you got a postcode for it? don't drive but if it is easy to get to from the train station i might make a trip to have a look see


----------



## GRB

Aquacadabra is ok in my opinion. I'm not sure about reptiles, but I was in recently and they basically refused to sell a guy tropical fish because his tank was incorrectly set-up.

Perhaps that is a baised example, but at least they have some "morals" it seems. The resident arachno-phile seems pretty knowledgable aswell. It seems a clean shop and the enclosures were clean and large last time I was in. Even the chameleons had an air flow cage...

I can't vouch for any shop tbh, as I have not bought anything from them, but I thought Aquacadabra was better than some of the other shops I have visited in Glasgow.


----------



## negri21

auqacadabra is my local shop and to be honest dont have any complaints 

any time ive been stuck in the queue and they have been giving out advice they certainly take there time explaining everything that needs to be done . 

ive never seen them have mixed species in tanks like i have heard about other shops . but 90% of there enclosures are the same size . 

ive only been to rintouls once and it was ok but got served off the saturday girl and she wasnt too sure about much . 

but i would recommed serpentus exotics 100% . they have big enclousures for there bigger animals unlike the uniform one size does all . the staff are very friendly and knowledgable . 

take there time out to get to know there customers and make kids do progect on there animal before they are allowed to buy them


----------



## adamntitch

me and robbie on here have both worked for aqua before its a nice shop maybe a bit over priced and make sure you ask if there cb or wild caught the owners a realy nice guy and willing to drop prices i think if you ask if you where buying say a few things they will also drop prices on things if you prove you can get the said item cheaper else where says on the till desk theres a notice there just please dont buy from aa pet supplies on rodney street


----------

